
Show HN: A dead-simple Trello-like TODO manager - yanis_t
https://todox.app
======
dougk16
When I visit Show HN's like this the first thing I want to do is play around
with it. The GIF is better than nothing, but my suggestion is to have a little
demo where the GIF is.

Also the last question in your FAQ, "How can I make sure you'll stay around?",
seems to have a mismatched answer. It seems like the question should be "How
much does it cost?".

Overall it looks great. Good work and good luck!

